# 100th anniversary schwinn  ( HELP)



## walter branche (Dec 15, 2009)

i recently bought this nice schwinn cruiser supreme -- 6 speed -hand grip shift,frame is like a hornet style ,, there are no numbers ,, on the back is the schwinn symbol stamped into the rear drop outs, there are diamond shape paint accents on the frame tube  ,,i will try to place a photo wednesday  ,, if anyone has any idea,, please educate me ,,..thanks to the cabe ,,,,---  walter branche     wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## bobhufford (Dec 16, 2009)

1995 ... here is the catalog scan:

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/1995_16.html

Bob


----------



## walter branche (Dec 16, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for the help ,, it is a green with black accents 1995  cruiser supreme ,garage sale ,like new ,,20.00


----------

